# Training for our safety. Really?



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

You might want to see this, Its the first time I have heard of it. It really makes you wounder what we are really in for.






And...

http://www.examiner.com/video/nothi...t-for-blackhawk-helicopters-firing-over-miami


----------



## cmgallman (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!!! More people should be questioning what is going on. Not just accepting of it.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Everyone should be sending emails and letters to their senators and congressmen. Running a training exercise off base, without warning to first responders, is unconscionable.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok scary, but its the latest in a series.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

It would appear that barry is trying to intimidate the country.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah the more I think about it and combined with Miami last week its almost enough to get me to replace the tin foil hat with a Kevlar.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I believe there was another thread on this, here is some info on several of them:

http://www.activistpost.com/2013/01/why-sudden-barrage-of-live-fire.html


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I went to that link. This crap is getting under my skin. Im almost ready to believe the S is about to HTF and Im not that far right.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't consider myself an alarmist or a conspiracy theorist, but this is very troubling.... As advanced as our military is, they really can't build a practice facility? Can't send LEOs to the same training facilities? Proctecting us? I wonder how many heart attacks and car wrecks all the shooting caused.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

redhorse said:


> I don't consider myself an alarmist or a conspiracy theorist, but this is very troubling.... As advanced as our military is, they really can't build a practice facility? Can't send LEOs to the same training facilities? Proctecting us? I wonder how many heart attacks and car wrecks all the shooting caused.


Oh, there are entire towns that have been built to be used as training facilities, and more are being built. There's no reason for this.


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

My opinion, they are training for civil disorder as a result of protests by the population when they start the raids that will take place against those who have been identified as anti gov U S terrorists because they have spoken out against the pres and the gov tyranny that is evolving. 

It's my belief they will use this tactic to scare and oppress an uprising by making an example of certain citizens of this country. This psychological effect of the average citizen seeing their fellow neighbors, families and businesses being raided, arrested and charged with terrorist activity against the fed gov will scare the hell out of them. 

When and if this will come, I don't know, but I see a movement by our gov that seems to support the belief that that is what they are training for


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

Turtle said:


> Oh, there are entire towns that have been built to be used as training facilities, and more are being built. There's no reason for this.


Yep, I did MP training at Ft Leonard Wood, Mo. They had a whole town made of cinder block buildings we'd practice urban maneuvers in. And there are more/bigger urban training facilities all over. 
These "exercises" must be way of testing the water, so to speak. How can so many still be so blind..?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

The MOUT (Military Operations in Urban Terrain) training facilities provide military personnel with the ability to train in what is considered one of the most likely terrains for future military operations. Approximately 90% (not sure of the real number) of the population worldwide in the future is expected to be located in the shorelines of most continents and in an urban environment as well. The MOUT facilities they have built are good replicas of villages and towns, but do not provide the geographic obstacles (skyscrapers, etc) that major cities provide. Therefore, training exercises are usually conducted in major cities to enhance training and are usually coordinated with local gooberments and LEOs. 

On the other hand, I do see much of this training in public areas as a way to get everyday citizens used to seeing such operations, so that, if the real thing occurs, most people will not pay attention.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Turtle said:


> Oh, there are entire towns that have been built to be used as training facilities, and more are being built. There's no reason for this.


Yup every facility (millitary) I have ever been on had some kind of MOUT course. some not so special some pretty complete. No reason for this kind of stuff out in the broad daylight aecept for intimidation.

Bettcha there is a good course set up at Quantico for all kinds of millitary and civillian training on this stuff.

Yup as I see it it is all about intimidating the sheep not working here just pissing me off.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

If reports are correct, the Mayor of Houston wasn't even briefed on this exercise.

Now, if I were the Mayor, I would call the HPD Chief and his Senior Staff to my office and fire them all followed with a tersely worded letter to the other agencies involved, including the DOD, that no future exercises will be held in Houston.

There is only one reason these exercises are occurring out in the open in our cities - intimidation.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Funny they will do this to train to control the population, but when asked about using the military to protect the southern border they claim they cannot because of posse comitatis.


----------



## Utahnprepper (Jan 29, 2013)

What I read was they had a simulation of gunfire inside a school with students locked down in their classrooms. Doesnt seem that bad, of course that was from my local paper.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

AuroraHawk said:


> Everyone should be sending emails and letters to their senators and congressmen. Running a training exercise off base, without warning to first responders, is unconscionable.


Do you really think your Senator and Congressman does not know what is going on, or even cares.
All any of them have cared about for yrs is their perks ,pay cks and the next election.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Utahnprepper said:


> What I read was they had a simulation of gunfire inside a school with students locked down in their classrooms. Doesnt seem that bad, of course that was from my local paper.


There is still no reason to do it in a public forum. They could do it in a prepared MOUT course with less risk to property, less risk to civillians and less risk to those participating in the training and they can use equiptment in that environment that makes the training better as they are using ammunition that actually hits (or misses) a target. flashbangs that are full power full wieght. So I still say NO reason for it and MANY reasons against it unless it purely for show and intimidation.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Utahnprepper said:


> What I read was they had a simulation of gunfire inside a school with students locked down in their classrooms. Doesnt seem that bad, of course that was from my local paper.


I agree about the simulation not being a bad idea. The training mentioned in this thread is of military and LE joint operations. There are videos on YouTube. It's occurring in multiple major cities.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

IMO this is all about programing and conditioning. Making the people accustomed to seeing the US military operating within the boarders of the Untied States. I am sure we will see an increase of seemingly reasonable use of military force on TV and in the movies as well. In time people will not even question it. Posse Comitatus will fade into obscurity.



Utahnprepper said:


> What I read was they had a simulation of gunfire inside a school with students locked down in their classrooms. Doesnt seem that bad, of course that was from my local paper.


This is exactly why we are losing our rights and liberties. People following lock step in with the programing as our rights are whittled away at an increasingly alarming rate. Starting with the absurd assumption that the government has our interests at heart, followed by the belief that they are better qualified to make decisions concerning our interests to accepting their insane solutions. To not even questioning WTF the Military is doing in our schools.

What possible legitimate reason would the military need to deploy in a school on American soil?


----------

